# non ti farà mai mancare nulla



## cin_cin_fu

come si traduce in spagnolo la costruzione "far mancare", e in particolare questa frase?

"non ti farà mai mancare nulla"

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Cin...dacci un poco di più sull contesto di questa espressione.   È interessante.


----------



## cin_cin_fu

allora, stavo cercando di tradurre questa frase 

"*non puoi mai sapere cosa la vita ti offrirà! Ma di certo Dio non ti farà mai mancare nulla!*"

la prima parte l'ho tradotta in questo modo

"nunca puedes saber lo que la vida te ofrecerà, pero sin duda Diòs nunca ..."


----------



## femmejolie

cin_cin_fu said:


> allora, stavo cercando di tradurre questa frase
> 
> "*non puoi mai sapere cosa la vita ti offrirà! Ma di certo Dio non ti farà mai mancare nulla!*"
> 
> la prima parte l'ho tradotta in questo modo
> 
> "nunca puedes saber lo que la vida te ofrecerà, pero sin duda Diòs nunca ..."


 
No te dejará nunca echar de menos nada


----------



## traduttrice

"nunca te hará faltar nada" (en ARG, por lo menos, es una frase muy usada)


----------



## femmejolie

No te dejará nunca *echar de menos* nada

"No te dejará nunca *extrañar* nada (En Sudamérica)


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Si.  Mi suona giusto.    Mancare tradotto come "echar de menos".  Grazie a femmejolie.


----------



## cin_cin_fu

femmejolie said:


> No te dejará nunca *echar de menos* nada


 
ma con *echar de menos* non si intende solo sentire la mancanza di qualcuno...qui si intende una mancanza "concreta"...


----------



## Neuromante

No dejará que te falte nunca nada

No dejará que nunca te falte nada.

Nunca dejará que te falte nada.

Nunca dejará que nada te falte.

Ce ne sonno altre combinazioni, cambia un po´ il senso a secondo sopra tutto dalla sonorità ma afetta esclusivamente a la intenzione e la intensità con cui la vuoi sprimere, un fato più che altro poetico in somma.


Cin_cin_fu quel "nada" fa che la frase prenda un senso generale significa "Nulla"


----------



## cin_cin_fu

ok..
grazie mille a tutti, per l'aiuto!


----------



## Laos

femmejolie said:


> No te dejará nunca *echar de menos* nada
> 
> "No te dejará nunca *extrañar* nada (En Sudamérica)




Ciao, qui non significa echar de memos , certo se poi una cosa non ce l'hai (ti manca nel senso che te falta) ti può anche mancare anche nel senso che "la echas de menos", ma  qui non dice quello.

Sono d'accordo con le traduzioni di Neuromante.

Ciao


----------



## femmejolie

Laos said:


> Ciao, qui non significa echar de memos , certo se poi una cosa non ce l'hai (ti manca nel senso che te falta) ti può anche mancare anche nel senso che "la echas de menos", ma  qui non dice quello.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con le traduzioni di Neuromante.
> 
> Ciao


Ahò, credo che c'hai ragione, ma aprirò un filone per verificarlo.


----------



## Laos

femmejolie said:


> Ahò, credo che c'hai ragione, ma aprirò un filone per verificarlo.



Vai! Apri 'sto bel filone va'!


----------



## sabrinita85

Laos said:


> Vai! Apri 'sto bel filone va'!


E annamo!


----------



## Laos

sabrinita85 said:


> E annamo!


----------



## claudine2006

Laos said:


> Ciao, qui non significa echar de menos , certo se poi una cosa non ce l'hai (ti manca nel senso che te falta) ti può anche mancare anche nel senso che "la echas de menos", ma  qui non dice quello.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con le traduzioni di Neuromante.
> 
> Ciao


 

Para los que no lo sepan: las frases que siguen no están escritas en italiano sino en el dialecto de Roma (y de los alrededores).


femmejolie said:


> Ahò, credo che c'hai ragione, ma aprirò un filone per verificarlo.


 


Laos said:


> Vai! Apri 'sto bel filone va'!


 


sabrinita85 said:


> E annamo!


----------



## sabrinita85

_Othia_... hacía falta decirlo...!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> _Othia_... hacía falta decirlo...!


Non siamo tutti biligue italiano-romanesco... 
Scherzi a parte, naturalmente era necessario farlo presente agli stranieri.


----------



## Neuromante

Va boh, sto, al meno io,  gia lo capivo. A me vanno benissimo queste frase in romanaccio, tanto come gia dissi a Sabrinita una volta, la voglio propio imparà la parlata romana.

(Sono sicuro che abro fatto più errori che parole ho scrito)


Ma poi, chi è che l´straniero in un foro bilingue. Premeto che s crivo sentendo America dalla Nannini come sotomusica è che sto solo scherzando


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Va boh, questo, al meno io, già lo capivo (l'avevo già capito). A me vanno benissimo queste frasi in romanaccio, tanto come già dissi a Sabrinita una volta, _la_ _voglio propio imparà la parlata romana_.
> 
> (Sono sicuro di aver fatto più errori di quante parole abbia scritto)
> 
> 
> Ma poi, chi è che lo straniero in un foro bilingue? Premetto che scrivo sentendo America della Nannini come sottofondo  e che sto solo scherzando.


L'avevamo capito....


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Non siamo tutti bili*N*gue italiano-romanesco...
> Scherzi a parte, naturalmente era necessario farlo presente agli stranieri.


Un refusino piccolo, piccolo


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Un refusino piccolo, piccolo


Gracias.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Ma poi, chi è *che* lo straniero in un foro bilingue? Premetto che scrivo sentendo America della Nannini come sottofondo  e che sto solo scherzando.


 
Un altro refusetto che ti è sfuggito.
Por cierto, me gusta mucho tu firma coloreada. ¡Qué envidia!, yo solo puedo tenerla en azul. ¿Cómo se puede cambiar de color la firma, Clau?


----------

